
MailChimp now free up to 2000 subscribers  - bjonathan
http://mailchimp.com/pricing/
======
lukestevens
Probably worth relinking their excellent blog post "Going Freemium: One Year
Later" <http://blog.mailchimp.com/going-freemium-one-year-later/>

Their 'reverse freemium' approach is really interesting -- rather than de-
emphasising the free and focusing on the [pre]mium side of their biz, they've
been slowly expanding their free options and growing rapidly -- in terms of
profit -- because of it.

~~~
zacharycohn
I think the major difference here is that it's easy to have to migrate from
free to paid. If your site/newsletter starts doing well, you hit a point where
you HAVE to start paying them.

~~~
petercooper
Yeah, and you're usually glad to as well :-) I have 8500 subscribers on my
account so far and it's $75/mo well spent.

(But boy, do they ratchet the tiers up fast. Once I tip over 10k subscribers,
it leaps up to $150/mo! A few more intermediate tiers please, MailChimp..
otherwise my 10,000th subscriber will cost me $75/mo alone ;-))

------
tapz
"No Credit Card Required. No Contracts." Thanks. A lot. \- a teenager

~~~
DenisM
I wonder, can't you buy a anonymous credit card from a department store?

~~~
showerst
That's not terribly common in the US. It's possible to buy VISA or AMEX gift
cards in some stores, but the markup tends to be significant (10%+).

------
marcusEting
Extensive list of e-mail marketing services, free and paid:
<http://techblog.willshouse.com/?p=522>

(Constant Contact, iContact, Vertical Response, StreamSend, and many more)

~~~
slig
Anyone with experience on Direct
Mail(<http://ethreesoftware.com/directmail/>)? I'd like to use it with
SendGrid and later move to SES.

~~~
jhammer
I'm the developer of Direct Mail, if you have any questions. We have several
customers using Direct Mail with SendGrid and they seem to be very happy with
the setup.

~~~
slig
Thanks for the reply, jhammer. I'll get the Pro version before the 50% off
ends and I'll try by myself.

------
timjahn
I love MailChimp. They're branding is so friendly, their people are so
friendly, and overall they just love their customers.

I'm a fan of their model. If you have more than 2,000 subscribers, you can
most likely afford to pay without issue.

~~~
jefe78
Well said! I'm pretty excited to use these guys again. My last job used them
and I instituted the template and stuff but it'll be nice to set everything up
from start to finish. Its a great product.

------
joelrunyon
MailChimp seems bound and determined to never let me pay for the service. I
guess I'm okay with that. :)

------
kevinburke
Awesome! Any chance you can get the site to load more quickly?

------
nhangen
Great for free users - my concern is that it won't scale or that they're not
as profitable as they'd like to be.

~~~
amdev
I work at MailChimp. I don't worry about that.

~~~
dlib
I've often wondered why MailChimp doesn't offer more support for transactional
mails. I know there is some stuff in the API but it seems bolted on (am I
wrong?). I would really like to use the standard templating for email
campaigns that MailChimp has, and use it for transactional mails. An API call
to MailChimp with some some arguments would then send a template, the
variables (dynamically) filled in, to the user.

Email campaigns are so easy in MailChimp and I'd like to maintain the look of
those mails in my transactional mails. Nonetheless, you guys provide a great
service!

~~~
gtuhl
We do have transactional support via Amazon SES now:

[http://blog.mailchimp.com/mailchimp-launches-
transactional-e...](http://blog.mailchimp.com/mailchimp-launches-
transactional-email-service-on-top-of-amazon-ses/)

It rolled out this very week.

------
ez77
Just curious: when they write "Unlimited", what exactly do they mean? Wouldn't
this be a spammer's good investement?

~~~
amdev
I work at MailChimp. The answer is nope.

~~~
ez77
Thanks for your answer. I imagined so. But I could also think of some
legitimate heavy-duty users who could threaten your profitability. Is there
any fine print for those cases?

~~~
cmorrisrsg
No fine-print. Our high volume plans for large email lists are not unlimited,
but smaller lists are completely free to send as much as they want. In
practice, you'll hit our anti-spam limits long before you hurt our
profitability if you try to send lots of email to a smaller list.

~~~
ez77
Thanks for the explanation. I'm glad you stopped lurking, and to have tripled
your karma!

------
jkahn
Does anyone know of an easy way to migrate to MailChimp from Aweber?

~~~
vaksel
You can just do a bulk import.

So download your aweber list csv and then just upload it to mailchimp.

The only problem is that autoresponders don't seem to work for old users
unless you do a dirty hack

~~~
jkahn
Does the bulk import send everyone a resubscribe message? I've got a very
small list (sub 100 people) of customers and prospects that I meet with IRL,
and I don't want to annoy them by asking them to subscribe again to a list
they've already subscribed to.

~~~
cmorrisrsg
No, bulk importing does not send a resubscribe message. MailChimp assumes that
if you have access to the address list, then you have permission to send.

------
mise
I wish they gave better campaign-like reporting for autoresponders.

